# Made a few Surf Weights



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello All,

I started thinking about making my own surf weights, especially after losing several of them a few weeks ago at Surfside. I got into casting bullets years ago, so already had lots of lead and a pot to melt (Lee 20 lb pot), and after paying $3.00 or more each at Academy, I realized that casting up a few of my own had to be worth it ($3.50 for a 4 oz weight equals $14 per pound versus about $1 a pound I pay for lead). First attempt was using a scrap block of wood with a few holes drilled into it. Had to bend up the copper wire for the legs and eye, and worked OK but wasn't ideal - had to beat the hell out of it to get the sinkers out. Did a search on the interweb last week and found that Do-It makes a mold for just what I need. Bought one from Barlow's that cast 2, 3 and 4 oz. spider weights.

Photos show my first attempt with a wooden mold (cracked it after a few tries), plus the results using the Do-It mold. I bought some stainless wire off ebay, plus the brass eyes from Barlow's, and even with the cost of lead I would estimate my costs at less than $1.00 each, probably closer to $0.50. I figure the six weights shown paid off close to half the cost of the mold, and took me about 15 minutes to make.

So, anyone thinking about it - Do it! 

They also have a mold that casts 5.5oz and 8oz weights, and now I'm thinking about picking up one of those also. Will probably have to lose 5 or 6 more weights in the surf to convince myself I'm saving funds! Of course, that's the same logic that convinced me to spend hundreds of dollars on lead, bullet molds, etc., a few years back.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent data and walk-thru of the process, bro. Now you've got me thinking...


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks JSimpson65! Great information and much appreciated.

I'm interested in making my own spider weights soon. Would like to purchase the same Do-It mold. I also fish out of Surfside and losing weights like crazy too. Hope to see you there one day.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would also use a wood mold but put grease on it to keep them from sticking. they will eventually try to burn and char but its easy to make more. you can use copper tubing cut into the length you want with the legs sticking out of the bottom. watch out and do not breath the molten lead vapors as it will harm you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As many molds as I have, I didn't realize Do-It made a spider weight mold.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a link to the one I bought:

http://www.barlowstackle.com/Do-It-Claw-Sinker-Molds-P304.aspx

I was originally thinking about buying a regular mold and adding a groove for the legs to stick out, then found that they already made one.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

For those that have the Lee's melting pots, which one do you prefer ? #1 or #2 below?

#1: Lee 20Lb. Lead Melting Pot, 110 Volt Model, Large Diameter 20 lb. Capacity Lead Melting Pot. Bottom Dispensing. Adjustable Flow Control. Variable Temperature Control. 4 Inch Clearance Under Pot. 110 Volt, 700 Watt Tubular Heating Element. Item #: 453039

#2: Lee 20 Lb. Lead Melting Magnum Melter 110 Volt Model, Large 4 inch diameter pot allows easy access for the ladle caster. Same high efficiency design that has made Lee pots the most popular. Melt time is less than 20 minutes with just 700 watts and 110v. 20 pound capacity for the longest casting session.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

If I was only making sinkers, I think I would lean toward #2. I have #1, which is a bottom pour pot, and like it a lot for casting bullets. For sinkers, especially larger ones, the bottom pour pots are slower and don't have a lot of clearance underneath. Using the spider weight mold I have, which can pour 3 sizes at once, the wires stick up enough that I can really only get 1 or 2 at a time, and even that I have to tilt the mold to fit underneath the pot making it a lot more practical to do just one.

Then again, if you aren't trying to make 100 sinkers at a time the difference isn't that much. I cast the 6 sinkers above, 2 at a time, in less than 15 minutes. If you are a shooter and think you might get into bullet casting, #1 is a no-brainer in my opinion.



Dhn121 said:


> For those that have the Lee's melting pots, which one do you prefer ? #1 or #2 below?
> 
> #1: Lee 20Lb. Lead Melting Pot, 110 Volt Model, Large Diameter 20 lb. Capacity Lead Melting Pot. Bottom Dispensing. Adjustable Flow Control. Variable Temperature Control. 4 Inch Clearance Under Pot. 110 Volt, 700 Watt Tubular Heating Element. Item #: 453039
> 
> #2: Lee 20 Lb. Lead Melting Magnum Melter 110 Volt Model, Large 4 inch diameter pot allows easy access for the ladle caster. Same high efficiency design that has made Lee pots the most popular. Melt time is less than 20 minutes with just 700 watts and 110v. 20 pound capacity for the longest casting session.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks JSimpson65...great feedback thus far. Very helpful.

I plan to make pyramids and spider weights only. I think the option with the ladle will suite me well. I want to have as much clearance as possible once the Galvanized Wires are in place for the pour.

Almost ready to purchase all the parts to start all this.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah the standalone pot ones look nice but they do limit you in some ways. I do not make alot of weights, just what I need which takes a very short time. I opted to go for the hand held pot http://www.barlowstackle.com/Palmer-Lead-Melting-Hot-Pot-2-P352.aspx

It's more than enough and I use old lead shot which melts down in a few minutes when it is time to refill.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's the same molds I use and they work great. For the legs I use 1/16" 316 series stainless heliarc wire, you can get it at any welding supply store, its strong enough to hold but flexible enough to be able to retrieve it. I have the molds for 2, 3, 4, 5 1/2, 8, 9, and 10oz, plus pyramid molds from 1oz to 6oz, and egg weight molds from 1/4oz to 8oz. I use the 20lb Lee bottom dispensing pot and it works great for all the Do-it molds. I haven't bought sinkers for years.


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

SharkChum...Those spider weights are exactly what I want to make. I'm going to look around welding stores in Missouri City to get some of those SS heliarc wires. 

Thanks to everyone for the feedback and suggestions!! I 'm gonna be so happy once I make these weights in the coming weeks.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very good post!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got that helia arc wire sharkchum recommends from Amazon prime. 10 bucks for a whole lot.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> I got that helia arc wire sharkchum recommends from Amazon prime. 10 bucks for a whole lot.


here is the info on the wire:

Blue Demon ER316L-063-01T ER316L X 1/16" X 36" X 1# Tube stainless steel TIG welding rod
by Blue Demon

it was $11 not 10!!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Jimj100 for that order detail. How many of those welding rods are in that 1Lb tube?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dhn121 said:


> Thanks Jimj100 for that order detail. How many of those welding rods are in that 1Lb tube?


About 25


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sharkchum, did you use brass eyelets, or form the ss wire around something to make an eye?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

When I make up the wire for the legs I cut 3 one size and 1 a inch longer and form a eye on it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> When I make up the wire for the legs I cut 3 one size and 1 a inch longer and form a eye on it.


It looked like you had and that is why I asked. Also, no way the eye will come out that way!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link on the legs. I used almost everything but welding rod for legs. Will prime up some off amazon, looks like a no hassle way for sure. I urge people to give weight making a shot. Its easy and don't have to deal with this BS anymore..


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the info on quantity of rods in a tube and how to make the eyelet. 

I ordered three rod tubes already. I will be ordering the spider molds, melting pot and also look for some lead later today. Does anyone know if there is any local sources in Houston to get recycle lead? I can order online but there is a high cost for shipping it.

Can't wait to make these!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dhn121 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info on quantity of rods in a tube and how to make the eyelet.
> 
> I ordered three rod tubes already. I will be ordering the spider molds, melting pot and also look for some lead later today. Does anyone know if there is any local sources in Houston to get recycle lead? I can order online but there is a high cost for shipping it.
> 
> Can't wait to make these!


I have had my best luck buying lead on eBay. The US Postal Service probably didn't consider lead when they came out with the flat rate box!

For those not familiar with melting lead, use common sense about fumes and ventilation. Bottom pour is safer IMO that handling a big spoonful of something that hot. And DON'T let any water get in the lead ... whether sweat or other source of moisture!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

SharkChum has it going on. What can this guy not do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dhn121 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info on quantity of rods in a tube and how to make the eyelet.
> 
> I ordered three rod tubes already. I will be ordering the spider molds, melting pot and also look for some lead later today. Does anyone know if there is any local sources in Houston to get recycle lead? I can order online but there is a high cost for shipping it.
> 
> Can't wait to make these!


Ebay for lead! Just search lead ingot. About 15 lbs fits in a flat rate box.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dhn121 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info on quantity of rods in a tube and how to make the eyelet.
> 
> I ordered three rod tubes already. I will be ordering the spider molds, melting pot and also look for some lead later today. Does anyone know if there is any local sources in Houston to get recycle lead? I can order online but there is a high cost for shipping it.
> 
> Can't wait to make these!


I've bought lead locally a couple of times, but it's hit or miss to find something at a decent price. Found about 30lbs of roof flashing lead that the guy originally wanted $2/lb for, and he eventually sold it for $1/lb. For the time and gas spent, I prefer to buy on ebay mostly. The big flat rate boxes can fit more like 50-65lbs which will get you pretty close to $1 per pound.

Bullet casters are also buying lots of lead, so the following can be a good place to find sources also. I've bought off this site a lot over the years, for bullet casting mostly:

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/index.php


----------

